# Carrol Island



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I made a quick stop today at Carrol Island near middle river. The plant was not generating but there were a fair amount of folks fishing. Of the guys I watched, most were using live bait w/ little to no success. One fellow had something hit and take two shiners in a row without a hookup. Oh well -- that's why it's fishing not catching. Does anyone have any other recommendations for baltimore county fishing spots in the winter months ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I noticed the same thing when I went down New Years day...if the plant is not generating fishing will be slim...I turned arround and drove back over here to The Shore. There is also some construction on the discharge bulkhead. The Russians told me they got a few small carp casting up close to the plant but those fish are very stupid and don't know better than not to be up there <g>. 

Let us know if things change up there.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks Pat*

I see from your handle, you're a carp afficionado -- I like chasing the wiley "Patapsco River Tuna" myself. Maybe we can meet up to drown some dough some time. Or do you prefer corn ?

Mark


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to fish Patapsco when we lived in Dundalk...spent many a day around there and would like to wet a line. I use corn and whip up a killer anise-based doughball <g>. Its hard finding a bait carp doesn't like...except for some of the commercial ones.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Carper --*

Let me know when you want to meet up at Carrol Island and we'll give it a shot. Personally, I've never fished there. The majority of my carping experience has been on the Gunpowder and at Loch Raven.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I piddled a bit at Loch Raven, lake is chocked full of carp...a great lunker lake and overlooked but the weed makes it tough to fish. Did my limited thing at Peerces Cove and Papermill headwaters...got only small ones at the time. Will drop you a mail when I get up CP.

BTW...did we cross e-paths a bit ago re Belle Grove Ponds?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*funny you guys mention carp....*

I just moved into dc from rockville and don't have the luxury of living right near an abundance of lakes anymore. But recently I came across an article talking about the great carp fishing in the tidal basin right near me in the district.

I think I've got the hang of some basic rigging techniques but I just need a _simple _ bait recipe. Also, do they (carp) mind the cold? Any thing else I should keep in mind? 

Thanks for any help - I've seen some pictures of fat 30#+ grass carp down there and I'd like to hook into one!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*carp*

Hey Otter What's Up My Friend The Carp In D.c. Are Very Huge I Use To Fish A Place Down Dc Called The Green Doors And You Can Look In The Water And See These Fish Looking Up At You In The 30+ Pounds Class When I Fished Down There I Use Hot Dogs Or Bubble Yum Bubble Gum And Make A Ball Out Of The Gum. Than You Place A Size 1/0 Treble Inside The Gum Or The Hot Dog Or You Use Those Sausage That Come In The Little Can.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Otter
Yea, the Tidal Basin, as a backwater of the Potomac is a super spot. You can chum and fish nearly anywhere and get 20-30lbers. I've done real good at the upper end by the inlet, Green Bridge, maybe what Cast Daddy L is referring, as well as by the lower bridge where it enters the Washington Channel. Hains Point is also good for the bank as well as other spots and lagoons. Check out Ken Penrod's Potomac River Tidal Bass Fishing Bible for hotspots not only for bass but also cats, stripers, carp...even big ass 'bluegills. Superb resource. 

Carp don't like cold but they DO like heat. The warm water discharge across the river at the Mirant power plant in Alexandria (north end of the waterfront) attracts everything that swims and is THE place to be in winter. Internet reports from some DC area carpers show the plant is running and carp up to 37lb were caught last weekend. Spot is also good for cats, stripers, some bass and perches etc.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

There was a oldtimer that fished the basin for carps name George he would fish near the flood gates near hain point....he made the best dough corn flakes and syrup.

Hey Pat 
do Jean Ward still holds the MD record. 

I think the world record came from the basin back in the 80's


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*sounds like a winner*

I've got monday off so I'm gonna go check out the ol power plant.

I've seen a bunch of really complex rigs online, but will just a slip sinker and hook work ok? or are they really that skittish that you have to use one of these "hair" rigs. I know alot of carpers get po'ed about using trebles but i'm sure they'll get 'em on the bank.

From what I can see on the map, GW parkway seems to run right into alexandria and the water, is the plant right there or....I'm sure it can't be that hard to find


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea. G. Washingto into town; Pendleton toward the waterfront; road will curve to the right (can't miss the plant) then take your first left. This will dead end at gates to a Park. Down the hill is the discharge and available bank fishing. Really no bad spot to set up above or below the discharge area. On the map follow the end of the train tracks and that will get you there...the trains deliver coal fuel to the plant. 

The hair and complicated rigs are not necessary... plain ol slip sinker above a mono leader works super...I use both styles. I don't use trebles, just single hooks...I get better hookups with all the force penetrating on one point vs spread over three, plus trebles are prone to snagging on rocks which there are lots. In the end its to each their own and what works best for ya.

Andre...Jean still holds some line class records but the new Md record holder came out of a Carroll County farm pond a couple years ago by a surprised basser. The 57lb Tidal Basin record still stands for the USA. Think the world record is in the 70+lb range from Romania...saw a pic and story a couple years back but can't remember the particulars.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*thanks for all the info*

what's your favorite bait mix?


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

*Dickerson Warm Water Discharge for Carp*

Another place where carp are caught is the warm water discharge from the Dickerson power plant on the Potomac northwest of Rockville. Take Route 28 from Rockville and continue through Darnestown and Beallsville. After Beallsville you want to take a left onto Martinsburg Rd at the point where Rt 28 takes a hard right towards Dickerson. After a sharp left when you first come to the power plant and then a right at the intersection with Wasche Rd. you will go down a hill and the entrance to the “park” will be to the right at the bottom of the hill. You will have to walk from the parking lot across the Canal and down to the river. Fishing is good up river fromt he access point. It tends to be muddy along the river bank, very muddy at times.
John


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Otter said:


> what's your favorite bait mix?


Canned sweetcorn - Green Giant Summer Crisp when I can get it...tougher kernals stay on hook and tolerate pecking from litle fish a bit better. 

Dough - I make up a personal recipe with sweet corn, anise extract and Karo syrup plus tortilla fluor; finalize with shredded wheat cereal at the bank if necessary. There must be a gazillion dough recipe mixes out there. I use mine on a single hook with the treble bait holder spring (or similiar like from a pen or hardware store) slid down the single hook shaft. Keep the hook point exposed. Deadly! If ya want I can post or e-mail you the recipe...not a family secret and its nice to share   

Soaked and prepared feed corn - If you more than casual carp fish and put more time into it like I do I also make up some of this for chum and bait. Soak overnight to rehydrate, boil for 25 minutes to slightly soften (or let sit in a bucket for a week or two), then add your flavor...I use strawberry jello or Koolaid. The softened kernals soak up your flavor and are very longlasting on the hook.

If fishing nearby or convienient, sometimes I'll chum a day ahead with the feed or canned plus maybe some cracked corn in the mix. Chum works for carp just like cats and stripers and...I toss in a gal or two just enough to get them feeding and in the area looking for more on fishing day. They really go nuts for the stuff...works good for cats too...but go lighter than put in too much. The feeding activity also attracts other smaller baitfish, which can attract the predators since you have a little ecosystem thing going. I sometimes do some lure casting for other species while the rods are sitting waiting for cats and carps.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Dough Recipe*

Pat,

I'd be interested in the dough recipe if you're willing to post it. So far, my experience has been w/ straight up corn out of the can and nabisco shredded wheat -- not much else. So I'd love to try something new.

Ex.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Hook me up too*

If you don't mind. PM / email ...whatever.

thanks


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Carp are suckers for three things: sweet corn; anise (licorice flavor...among others but I'm partial to it based on success); sweets. Sweet corn is full of sugars and lotsa amino acids and other goodies that tell carp "eat this". Plus the bright color is a visual attractant against dark bottoms. 

I dump one or two cans drained (water is the bane of every good dough recipe IMHO <g>) sweet corn in a blender and chop it up then dump into a pot. Add one full cup Karo light corn syrup. Mix and warm slightly enough to thin the corn syrup. Add two small bottles of anise extract, mix, take off the heat...you don't want to heat too much and cook off the alcohol. I start adding corn massa, or tortilla flour...Goya brand to be exact but a few other brands are starting to show up in grocery shelves. Miix into the pot until you can't mix any more; dump on the counter and keep mixing it in til you start to get a stiff dough that can be molded by wet hands. I let sit overnight in an open baggie to let any other heat or moisture avaporate. Most doughs need touching up on the bank and I start kneading in shredded wheat cereal until I get a 3:1 or 2:1 ratio of dough to cereal...or if its ok use it alone.

Recipes like this are fun to experiment with. The Russians at Carroll Island add egg to their doughs, like maple syrup as flavor and microwave bait balls 30 sec or so to firm up, then rework the dough as/if needed on the bank. I like microwaving vs boiling egg doughs as you looss too much flavor in the water unless you're gonna use a bait dip to beef it up afterward. I've done the egg thing times but still need to get the proportions down a bit. Just as well I'm handy in the kitchen anyway...just need a chef's hat with a carp on it <g>.

Though outta print, Carp and Catfish...a complete guide to preparing and fishing doughbaits by Davis is a great paperback book resource...look for it at Amazon or Barnes and Noble online booksellers out of print dealers. American Fisheries Society Carp in North America is also a great primer on carp and has recipes for baits...and cooking them. Also out of print, check the same online sources.

I was in Baltimore last weekend and the plant was generating, but I was on family duty, not fishing. Hopefully between now and April they will keep the plant cranking and the fishing improving.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey chesapeakecarper, as we don't live too far apart, hit me with a pm when the season begins for the carp, I'd be interested in a little bit of learning. I would think with the gear I have I should have something that would work for them there critters. What type of tackle ya'll use, and keep me in mind, about twenty minutes from Centerville, as long as it's Centerville, MD, off 213 north of 301 on Marylands eastern shore.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea Shaggy...I'm in the neighborhood at the Queen Annes Centreville...not the Virginia one <g>. 

Gear-wise I like longer yet sensitive rods...Cabela Euro design Predators at 11' are tops and economical @$65 with Shimano baitrunners and I've used them for many other coastal species as well. Shimano Black Widow surf rods are old but nice and I still use them...medium power and decent sensitivity...among some others. The worst thing to use are those big-ass Hatteras surf rods I see people using...overkill big time. 

As I mentioned in another thread, my new goal is to catch carp at Matapeake. When I'm not fishing the Balto/Upper Bay area I split my time between Chester and Tuckhoe/Choptank riverbanks. I'll post some reports on general bank angling success when things start heating up.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> Yea Shaggy...I'm in the neighborhood at the Queen Annes Centreville...not the Virginia one.
> 
> The worst thing to use are those big-ass Hatteras surf rods I see people using...overkill big time.



Ouch  

That one kind of hurt.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Quick carp bait*

Go to 7-11 and pick up a tube of pop n fresh dough biscut and strawberry jello mix. Mix and form into small balls with leadered hook in them. Let sit in the sun to harden. Hook on snap swivel with each bait change. Simple and it works..

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*from the achives*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12080me_and_carp-med.JPG?8257..caught on a bull minnow drifting for rocks


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Andre, You caught that on a bull minnow?? thats unusual


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*talking about surprise*

I thought it was a nice rock ....I guess carps eat fish too.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I've seen similar. Summer of 2003, we were drifting for flounder by West River and caught 3 jumbo spot on bull minnows. They must have been hungry.


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Carp!*

Just joined and I'm glad to see a thread about carp fishing as that is the type of fishing I've been doing almost exclusively for about the last ten years. 

If anybody is interested in going carp fishing in the DC area just let me know. I go almost every weekend (got pretty much wiped out by the ice last weekend in Alexandria). Doesn't matter what kind of tackle you have you can catch carp with pretty much anything.

I don't fish with dough much anymore but when I did I made a really easy recipe which worked pretty good and is pretty versatile.

Get an old pan that your significant other doesn't care about  

Fill a tall glass all the way to the rim with water, dump into a pan and start to boil the water, dry glass and fill to the rim with cornmeal.

When water starts to boil add something sweet like sugar or corn syrup. dissolve

Work the cornmeal into the boiling water, stirring ALOT, if things start to burn turn down heat, eventually you won't be able to stir anymore, then cover pan and remove from heat until the next morning. Wrap dough up in something like cheese cloth (don't put in fridge). If you want you can work in some vanilla extract or anise flavor.

Hope that helps, 

Patrick Kerwin
Washington DC


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, how cool is this seeing more carp fisherman popping in on the local boards. 

I haven't had much luck fishing at carroll island at least not for carp. Years ago I would fish with my old fishing buddy and we would put out a minnow or worm right off the bridge and sit inside the truck with the rods resting on the hood or window ledge. I just found out about the two "cut outs " that acts as a channel. The Russians catch their share there as they seem to do all over the place. Think I will give it a go once the ice is unfishable and try to get one of those 60 - 80 lbers everyone claims to have caught or seen caught over there - lol.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12080carp_caught_on_grub_-med.JPG


O and I thought he had a real nice rock ...surprise


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Andre, what river you getting those fine carps?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Pat*

These are from the plant in alex v.a....and they were by accident ..I seen some guys down there fishing for carps [C&R ]they were chummin w/ corn some were huge  


Man I love the POTOMAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

That would be us Andre  . Did I happen to meet you while fishing in front of Harbor Hospital last fall ?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*nope*

it wasn't me I never fished there before ...How is the fishing at the hospital?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

It can be really good for Rockfish. I have just started to target the large carp there. One word of warning - Rats!!! More then I have ever seen before and I lived in the city my entire life .


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Two words...*

Pellet Gun !

Or...I guess, you could take a steel leadered hook and bait it up w/ some bacon/peanut butter and do a little rat fishing.

Remember the stir "Rat Fishing" caused at that bar in south Baltimore about 10-15 years ago ?

They had 2 man teams -- one w/ a rod and one w/ a baseball bat !


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Pellet gun is fine and dandy but these rats owned the place. I had a screaming run and almost decided against going for my rod - rats were crawling right under my feet. I am not afraid of them , just respect them enough to leave them alone and hope for the same respect  .


I am certain the water is opening up down there right now - Andre, if you have a boat you should launch out of there and fish with bass assassins near the marker beside the old railroad bridge. It's a great wintering spot for the rockfish and I bet a few of those big carp are in the mix as well.


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

Andre-I'm sure we've probably run into each other, I remember George well and fished many afternoons with him, Tidal Basin used to have a whole bunch of old-timers who fished for carp. I'm sure its probably us you've seen fishing for them in Alexandria. Here's one I got last year









Potomac has gotta be one of the best urban fisheries out there. Used to do alot of fishing with a light spinning rod and small jigs, the variety can be amazing.


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Rats!*

And speaking of rats the area around the Pentagon Lagoon is about the worst I've seen in DC.  Baltimore rats are a whole other story though


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*pmk*

It's nice to know some else remember ol George that dude can catch some carps...I love that photo and a nice carp too..I can tell by the background your in the honey hole  

Talking about RATS 
I seen a rat at the wharf drag a half dead large crab down a hole  ..the wharf have to have the biggest rats in D.C.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

There used to be alot of rats at rocky pt. they seemed to have disappeared after Isabel hit. I used to tap my feet alot to let them know im there. they will usually keep their distance if they know theres a larger animal around. I remember one guy getting bit by one once, I think he must had scared the rat


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Catching*

Anybody been catching? Alexandria was dead  on superbowl sunday despite conditions that looked good. I mean really dead, not even catfish playing with the baits.


----------

